# styrofoam from snail?



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

ok so i went down stairs to find that my one snail in my 10 gallon has got onto the the top of my filter with a styrofoam looking substance infront of it. i took off the top put the snail it a little bit of water and washed the styrofoam off of it and scrubbed with with a paper towel. then i let the snail it in the bucket because it has some of the styrofoam in him that eventually came out then i put him back in. does anyone know what the styrofoam stuff it? it was squishy and it really did look exactly like a piece of styrofoam.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

snail eggs!! I presume it is an apple snail?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Yup, definitely eggs. Good thing you got rid of them, they'd be everywhere!! Unless you wanted them. They lay them out of water because if they don't, the baby snails will drown in the eggs.


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

well that was lucky. its a mystery snail so ill be moving him tommorow. he crawled his way onto the top of the filter so i just popped off the lid  i thought he died from some crazy snail disease.....


----------

